# Jerry Gulke: Is The USDA Methodology Archaic?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews.

The farm I lease hunting rights on in Illinois still has all of their beans in the fields. I picked and ate some recently. They are no where near close to harvest moisture content and the deer are eating them up. The first hard freeze of the season is predicted for tonight.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/jerry-gulke-usda-methodology-archaic


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Crop insurance.


----------

